
Whistleblower provides blocking orders for over 4000 websites in India - sohamsankaran
https://internetfreedom.in/whistleblower-provides-website-blocking-orders-on-4000-websites/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23661780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23661780)

~~~
sohamsankaran
Oh, sorry, hadn't seen the other story.

